
Towards Automated Application-Specific Software Stacks - matt_d
https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.01933
======
chenglou
So, language-agnostic dead code elimination by intercepting at much lower
level? That’s great. How does it work with dynamic linking?

------
etaioinshrdlu
Sounds like the kind of thing that will break all the edge cases of your
application! Unless you have perfect test coverage... But that's unlikely.

Imagine you have an application that processes images and this tool decides to
drop GIF format support. How will it really know what you need or don't need?
The answer is likely that it just won't.

